# Explorer findet trotz stehender Netzwerkverbindung keine Seite mehr



## Xzarus (8. Februar 2005)

Nachdem ich vorgestern mit meinem Laptop bei einem Freund war und mich dort in das WLAN eingeloggt habe (ich habe es nur mit Hilfe der WLAN-Software gemacht), habe ich in *meinem*  Netzwerk ein Problem:

Die Verbindung zum Router steht und ich kann auf meinen anderen PC auch zugreifen und umgekehrt, allerdings findet der Internet Explorer (Firefox auch) keine Seiten mehr! Von meinem anderen PC geht es natürlich. Ich habe nix installiert, sondern nur bei der Software halt das andere Netz gewählt und jetzt wieder zurück.

Ich bezweifle, dass es sich um einen Virus o.ä. handelt, denn ich habe bei meinem Freund nicht sehr "außergewöhnliche" Sachen mit dem Laptop gemacht, welche zum Einfangen eines Virus hätten führen können.

Hoffnetlich könnt ihr mir helfen
greeetz
Xzarus


----------



## dinwoodie (11. Februar 2005)

Hast Du die Einstellungen für Standardgateway und DNS Server überprüft?


----------



## manumerten (11. Februar 2005)

Das gleich Problem hab ich auch
Allerdings mit Online-gaming. Da  das auch nciht mehr (ich kann mich nciht mehr einloggen)
Und das war NACHDEM ich auf ner LAN war
Was muss man denn nachgucken mit DNS etc.?
Hab nen "T-Sinus 154data 802.11g WLAN-Router"


----------



## Jukkales (11. Februar 2005)

Benutzt du Norton Internet Securety? Dort gibt es einen Bug im Proxy server. wenn dieser kommt muss man die Firewall Deaktiviren.(zu erkennen das die Meldung das der Proxy server aktualisirt wurde immer wieder kommt.)


----------



## manumerten (11. Februar 2005)

Also ich benutze Norton nicht
Habs auch schon mit ausgechalteter fireall probiert,  aber auch ncih


----------



## dinwoodie (11. Februar 2005)

Was steht denn unter Netzwerk ( Netzwerkunterstützung )
 Ich meine IP, Subnetmaske, Standardgateway,  DNS Server ?


----------



## manumerten (11. Februar 2005)

Bei mir steht da gar nichts
Ich beziehe die auchtimoatsich und dei DNS-Server adresse auch^^
Müsste doch dann eigentlich klappen oder?


----------



## dinwoodie (11. Februar 2005)

da muss aber was stehen. mach doch mal die eingabeaufforderung auf und geb 
 ipconfig -all  ein und schreib was da steht. 

 wer konfiguriert bei dir die verbindung ? windows oder wlan programm?


----------



## manumerten (11. Februar 2005)

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Der Admin>ipconfig -all

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

        Hostname. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Manu
        Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
        Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unbekannt
        IP-Routing aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein
        WINS-Proxy aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein

Ethernetadapter LAN-Verbindung:

        Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Es besteht keine Verbindung
        Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Control
ler
        Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-0C-6E-F5-B2-2C

Ethernetadapter Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung:

        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
        Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : T-Sinus 154data
        Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-30-F1-AC-AC-39
        DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
        Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100
        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
        DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
        DNS-Server. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
        Lease erhalten. . . . . . . . . . : Samstag, 11. Oktober 2003 20:25:38
        Lease läuft ab. . . . . . . . . . : Dienstag, 19. Januar 2038 05:14:07

Nur ob das jetzt was fehlt, erkenn ich nciht
So nen Profi bin ich nicht


----------

